# Coleman Powermate Premium Plus 5500



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Apologies if anyone else has asked a question regarding this generator. I was in Costco yesterday and this is what they have and from what I think a decent price.

I looked at the Yamaha dealers generators and all I can say is ouch. Nice but spendy.

Anyway, what is the opinion of the Coleman Powermate Premium Plus 5500?

Thanks.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Coleman's web site does not recommend that series for RV use. Some reviews say it is too loud.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have a Coleman 1850 and it works great. I wouldn't say it is quite, but we camp in remote areas, so it really doesn't matter.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We have the Coloeman 6560, it's way to lud for camping. I'd get tarred, feathered and ran out of th CG on a rail if I fired it anywhere near a group of campers. Not sure how it compares to the one your looking at though, ours is for hurricane/power loss use.

Dave


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I am going to keep looking around for an affordable one. Not many choices for that up here as you always get the freight charge tacked on.

I have looked on ebay and found quite a few there but am still looking at the shipping charges.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Thanks for the info, I am going to keep looking around for an affordable one. Not many choices for that up here as you always get the freight charge tacked on.
> 
> I have looked on ebay and found quite a few there but am still looking at the shipping charges.
> [snapback]119406[/snapback]​


Not even familiar with generators, but here is one Vern just purchased that might interest you. Good Luck. sunny

VERN'S GENERATOR


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

If I had someone to buy my 27RSDS, I sure would take it off your hands in a heartbeat, as I don't need the rear queen slide. Good luck........surely someone will pick it up at that price!!
Darlene


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> usmc03 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info, I am going to keep looking around for an affordable one.Â Not many choices for that up here as you always get the freight charge tacked on.
> ...


That is one of the places I have looked at, still might consider them. I haven't looked at all the places around town yet though. After doing more looking at the costco one, don't think it would fit through the bike door anyhow.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sgalady said:


> If I had someone to buy my 27RSDS, Darlene
> [snapback]119515[/snapback]​


I did not know it was for sale...I would have been interested and your not that far...but now I have mine..............can't change for awhile.

I love my camper but your is very nice. Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> If I had someone to buy my 27RSDS, I sure would take it off your hands in a heartbeat, as I don't need the rear queen slide. Good luck........surely someone will pick it up at that price!!
> Darlene
> [snapback]119515[/snapback]​


Eh?? You're selling your Outback?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > If I had someone to buy my 27RSDS, I sure would take it off your hands in a heartbeat, as I don't need the rear queen slide.Â Good luck........surely someone will pick it up at that price!!
> ...


I think some how she posted comments for a different thread. This is the second For Sale type post in the past week that seemed out of place.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thought something was up and didn't she just get that Outback?


----------

